# Kids who drive BMWs?



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

hey everyone,

so, this has been on my mind ever since I got my license - I've gone through 3 cars in the 7 or 8 months I've had it, and they've all been BMWs, and it seems like people always have an opinion on them. first, I was driving my dad's old '04 330Ci convertible that was still on lease; handed in the keys to that a couple months ago. then, when my mom got her Range Rover, I started driving around _her_ old '99 540i until I finally got my very own bimmer last Monday, an '06 325i, for my 17th birthday.

when I was driving the 330 convertible, teachers at my school would actually make comments about it during class. some of them would just joke around about how I go too fast through the parking lot, etc. however, one time someone actually put a pebble in the air valve in one of my tires and I got a flat coming home from school going about 60 mph. it completely destroyed my wheel. then, once when I was bitching about this during class (it was the day after it happened and I was talking to my friend & a couple other people who had heard about it), my teacher actually said to me, "you can't drive a nice car to school and expect people not to do anything to it. why don't you just get a normal car for a 16 year old?" now... the reason I say I was "bitching" about it is because the principal said there was "NOTHING" she could do about it because there were no cameras in the parking lot. that was total bs. so I started parking in the teacher's parking lot and of course all the faculty had it in for me, but whatever. one time though I even remember I was driving home from school w/ my (at the time) girlfriend in the car and I could hear these two (ugly, trailer-park) girls next to us going "does he think he's cool or something?" wtf? because I'm driving my car, which happens to be nicer than yours, I think I'm cool? I would also came out of school on several occasions to find random key marks that always looked like they were made just by someone maybe walking by my car in the student parking lot who happened to have their kids in their hand.

when I was driving my mom's older 5-series there was much less attention paid to it, except some people would scoff and be like "oh it looks like he got downgraded" or "did his parents buy him another BMW to bring to school so he doesn't have to worry about his other one?" I thought that one was pretty funny actually.

however, now that I have my new car, I can't drive it around town without someone saying something later. as was the case with my old 330Ci (although this subsided when I was driving the 5), random people who think they're family friends are telling my dad "oh, I saw your son driving fast again, blah blah blah.." I swear to god. my dad told me the other day that someone stopped him at the gas station down the street from us and said that I passed them in a 55 when they were going 60, and asked him "why do you let your son drive that car?" wtf again? why is it their business?

ok. you don't have to read any of that actually but it basically summarizes the way I get treated because of my car(s).

even on this forum though I see people saying stuff like "WTF IS UP WITH TEENAGERS GETTING TO DRIVE BMWs, IT MAKES ME SOO MAD" and to this all I have to say is this:

:wahwah:

however... I'm curious, cause this place is made up mostly of adults, what do you think when you see a young kid, late teens or early early 20s, driving a new, low-model luxury car like a 3-series or a C-class or an A4? i'm talking about a kid who is young to the point that there is no way he could have a stable enough job to pay for the car himself. does it really bother you? why can't people just think, oh, look, that kid must come from a good family, he must be a good, responsible guy for his parents to get that for him, blah blah etc. etc... whyyy not?!

i'm really not complaining at all, that's not what the post is about. I just kind of got mad when I started typing all this stuff, it took me back haha :yikes: well.. thank you for your input and I'm sorry for the hugecrazylong post :eeps:

oh and by the way, I do help my parents pay for my car. not because they NEED my help paying for it or even because they want/told me to -- I do it because I like feeling like maybe the car really is kind of "_mine_" after all


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Silv650i on the 6er board just received a new 650i from his father. He's got one more year of high school. Like you, he's 17. (Long Beach, California.)

I would suggest that you not be concerned about what others think of your car, because there will always be someone somewhere who's younger than you with a more expensive car.

As for me, I don't care what you drive as long as you don't create a hazard for me when I drive.


----------



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

Malibubimmer said:


> Silv650i on the 6er board just received a new 650i from his father. He's got one more year of high school. Like you, he's 17. (Long Beach, California.)
> 
> I would suggest that you not be concerned about what others think of your car, because there will always be someone somewhere who's younger than you with a more expensive car.
> 
> As for me, I don't care what you drive as long as you don't create a hazard for me when I drive.


woow, lucky him :yikes:

yes I know we shouldn't care about what people think of our cars, but it's inevitable. everyone cares about what people think to some degree. I agree though -- I really don't care a _lot_... but I do enough.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Enjoy your car! :thumbup: Who cares how old you are. Most people at your age don't drive BMW's. If they are jealous or whatever, that's their insecurity. Drive safe and be cool on the roads. :thumbup: Plenty of folks out there prepared to cause trouble.


----------



## thebigbr (May 24, 2006)

well, i am 21...am an engineer and drive a what you call a "low end luxury car"..a 99 323is....yes i get look, yes i get comments, but i knew i would...ill have to say, for parents to buy their kidsd cars that even working class ppl cant afford, makes others feel like crap, but i mean i shake my head sometimes too....but whatever man, ur driveing a wicked car, they arent...so whatever....tell them to eat you...and ur dust!


----------



## JadeWinn (Jun 30, 2006)

Michael, I can understand your frustration, especially in light of the treatment from your teachers and peers and vandalism to your cars. However, from the undertone of your initial post, I get the sense (from comments like the one about the trailer park girls) that you are a kid from a well-off family (and yes, probably a good and responsible kid) who may take his advantages for granted and may not fully appreciate his good fortune because you've never been in a position where your basic needs, and those not so basic needs like a new bmw, were not readily available. For example, your attitude seems to suggest that you were ENTITLED to use the teachers parking lot reserved for faculty. I am not saying that you are spoiled (well, maybe not exactly), and I am not making excuses for those who treated you badly, but...

Just bear in mind that you are in an enviable position where your parents can buy you a new bmw for your 17th b-day. Most of your classmates, and even most of your teachers, probably are not so fortunate as to be able to own such a nice car. 

I am happy for you that you have such great and generous parents. And I hope no one is vandalizing your new baby.


----------



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

JadeWinn said:


> Michael, I can understand your frustration, especially in light of the treatment from your teachers and peers and vandalism to your cars. However, from the undertone of your initial post, I get the sense (from comments like the one about the trailer park girls) that you are a kid from a well-off family (and yes, probably a good and responsible kid) who may take his advantages for granted and may not fully appreciate his good fortune because you've never been in a position where your basic needs, and those not so basic needs like a new bmw, were not readily available. For example, your attitude seems to suggest that you were ENTITLED to use the teachers parking lot reserved for faculty. I am not saying that you are spoiled (well, maybe not exactly), and I am not making excuses for those who treated you badly, but...
> 
> Just bear in mind that you are in an enviable position where your parents can buy you a new bmw for your 17th b-day. Most of your classmates, and even most of your teachers, probably are not so fortunate as to be able to own such a nice car.
> 
> I am happy for you that you have such great and generous parents. And I hope no one is vandalizing your new baby.


thank you :thumbup:

yeah, I understand I may seem like I feel entitled to what I have, and I admit to some extent that I do almost feel that way. keep in mind it's not on purpose, though, it's just part of my personality. I see myself as a very proactive person -- when something needs to be done, I do it. the school principal tells me there is nothing she can do about someone vandalizing my car to the extent that it actually could cause harm to me (sudden flat going 60 mph is a scary, scary thing for a new driver), when I know/feel that it's the school's liability? I do something about it, and I park in the faculty area which is monitored by camera. I really do appreciate what I have though. I told my parents... buying me a new car is an "investment" cause in 10 or 15 years I plan on being the one who upgrades their oceanfront _condo _in Florida to an oceanfront _mansion _so they won't have to worry about paying that mortage anymore


----------



## JadeWinn (Jun 30, 2006)

michael chase said:


> I told my parents... buying me a new car is an "investment" cause in 10 or 15 years I plan on being the one who upgrades their oceanfront _condo _in Florida to an oceanfront _mansion _so they won't have to worry about paying that mortage anymore


:thumbup: I am sure you're a good son as well as a good kid.


----------



## WildKarrde (Jun 14, 2006)

Good for you! I wish my parents could do that for me... but they can't. Instead of being jealous, I simply plan on being able to do that for my children, and I'll be pretty ticked off if my kids hafta go through the same thing you do. The school principal would definately be hearing from me.

It's funny, when I drove my Stealth R/T I got similar treatment though. (And I'm 22.) Most people just saw a nice car... they didn't know it was 14 years old... and they didn't know it only cost $3400. I drove a '94 Cavalier for a year and a half before that car... and not once did it get a lick of damage on it, except for damage I inflicted on it... I drove it pretty hard. The Stealth, on the other hand, I babied, always parked it in the far corner of a parking lot, washed it at least every other week, took good care of it. Yet within the first month I had it it had 3 new dings on the door. And my friends were sort of jealous of it... which I thought was stupid, since most of them had cars that cost 2-4 times more than mine. They just weren't as nice looking.


----------



## Gh0sT (May 20, 2006)

Ahah Congrats on your new Bimmer. Sorry to hear your story. But back on track with a first comment: _Private or Public School_?

I have no idea what kinds of things that goes down in the part of New York, but this is highly unusual behavior from kids if they were to pull that kind of stunts in California. I recently graduated from a Private HS this last June, and let me tell you first hand, there are only THE FEW schools where this would occur, and these schools are obvious and nortious for drugs, gangs and what not.

It appears you are at about upper crust society, parents in the top 3% tax bracket, earning enough to get you a brand spanking new'06 325i. Why are you in such a (excuse my french) - sh!t school that allows or has this kind of crap that happens to kids who are fortunate?Its none of my business but it would be something I would say if you were a friend of mine.

Back to your Principal. If I am not mestaken school is liable for your car in their parking lot. It is and or SHOULD be the responsibility of the school to protect your car. I am pretty sure you have a strong case of the school protecting your car, give me a few days to figure out the works of this. This situation is stronger in a Public school setting than in a Private school setting. PM me if your in Private, because it is a WHOLE different ballgame.

BTW: If I was in your position, I would pay the school for my own personal parking space, in a protected area, with my damn name on it. But there is something fishy with your car not being protected in a parking lot.

Sorry if my whole rant is a little off, I got a few opinions about the education system, I am tired, its about 1, I got work in a few hours and this is one long closing run on sentence.  PM me cause this is interesting.


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

if your happy with your car, and I would be as Im sure you are, who cares what they say? Im sure they are just jealous of your nice riding bmw which can beat the **** out of their civic beaters. You know what i'd say? race em! :drive: haha


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Malibubimmer said:


> ...
> I would suggest that you not be concerned about what others think of your car, because there will always be someone somewhere who's younger than you with a more expensive car.
> 
> As for me, I don't care what you drive as long as you don't create a hazard for me when I drive.


X2


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

michael-

For and formost, welcome to the board, congrats on the nice new car, blah, blah, blah.
Now to the matter at hand.

Someone else already asked, but it sound like you are in a public school? 

I drove a 79 bug conv and then a 88 Jetta in high school but in the parking lot there were new BMWs, Mercedes, and Volvos.
Nobody really cared about cars to be honest since everyone was in the same socio-economic pool, per se.

Keeping it all in perspective if you cannot change your environment, it is JUST a car. Now it is nice and new, but it depreciates every day and the 2007s are just around the corner - not to be a downer, but it is just life.

Unfortunately some people are just jealous by nature.
Honestly you probably will not get any respect until you buy such a car yourself, it is just how it is.
You seem like a great kid, with a good head on your shoulders, just keep a positive outlook and your day will come.

There is nothing more valuable than a positive attitude and a loving family, and it sounds like you have both - that alone puts you head and shoulders above many others.


----------



## stiffy1 (Aug 26, 2005)

*What do i think when I see a 'kid' with a nice car?*

I think that his parents can afford to give him/her a nice car, and have enough respect for and trust in their kid to give him a car. Provided the 'kid' stays grounded and does not become spoiled by this, no probs. I bought my son a 1993 Ford Ranger pickup when he got his license. I trust him to drive safely and intelligently, and a small pickup (not extended cab) limits additional passengers/distractions. It allows him to drive himself to hockey, work etc. He has experienced similar feelings at school - simply because he has a vehicle at his disposal. (This does provide me with a bargaining chip - if the grades slip, I take the keys.)

The same thing happens to adults to some degree too. I have folks (and friends) question why I have to have a 5er _and_ a Z3 _and_ the pickup_ and_ my wife's Murano. My answer: If that's what I choose to spend my hard-earned money on, then that's my choice. Your parents chose to spend their hard-earned money on a car for their son - good for them (and you!)


----------



## siknis (Mar 21, 2006)

i understand what your going through, im 17 and i have the same problem at my school. it IS a private school.

although my car isnt as nice as yours, i still own a 94 e36, its been modded and is constantly being worked on, it looks really nice. alot of people like the car and it tends to spark jealousy amoungst teachers and students somtimes.

teachers have made comments like "why dont you get your dad to go buy another bmw" and classmates make comments about how rich i must be, just because i drive a bmw and have a nice house. it automaticly makes me a rich snob. they dont realise my parents came from large families that struggled to survive, never had any money, had a poor education and droped out of school early. my parents have worked extremly hard, my dad started his own busines at the age of 19 and my mum worked till she had enough money to go to university. both my parents have worked really hard and been sensible all their life and now at the age of 50 they can start to enjoy the benifits.

my parents helped me buy my car, i payed what i could which was almost half. i have an afterschool job and have been saving money since i was young. people judge me and abuse me for the car i drive, people act completly differently when im in my car. for example police officers when issuing fines and making inspections. when they realise my age their personaltiy changes and i become practicly an enemy. when i drive my dads work truck thats worth more than the bmw nobody pays attention because its just another car.

i disslike the way people treat me but i knew it would happen before i bought the car. the best thing that happend when i bought the car was discovering who my real friends were. the ones who become jealous and envy you then make comments about your car negitivly are not the friends you need. the people that are happy for you and interested and appreciate what you have are your friends for life.

and for the reccord, my car never goes to school and it is always parked parallel on the side of the road or it is double parked. i refuse to use parking bays so my car doesnt get scratched


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

Malibubimmer said:


> Silv650i on the 6er board just received a new 650i from his father. He's got one more year of high school. Like you, he's 17. (Long Beach, California.)
> 
> I would suggest that you not be concerned about what others think of your car, because there will always be someone somewhere who's younger than you with a more expensive car.
> 
> As for me, I don't care what you drive as long as you don't create a hazard for me when I drive.


:stupid: When I was a teenager, I got my dad's POS work beater, which was better than the nothing most of my friends got. However, one of my friends at school came the next town over and he had both Boss 302 and Boss 429 Mustangs, and his dad let him drive the family Ferrari 308 and take the new (Dad's, not mom's old) Rolls to prom. Did I hate him? No, because he has cool and didn't make a deal of his family's wealth. However, plenty of kids that didn't know him gave him hell at the time. High school is a time to learn that you can't control what other people think about you.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I would never single out kids who drive BMWs... I can't stand any rich kids... no matter what they drive.


----------



## BMWBosox (May 10, 2006)

*For the 17 year old*

I'm glad you appreciate fine cars at young age. But what you don't realize is that your actions, including driving cars that you could never afford and that most of the teacher in your school could never afford, will may make you a target. Not saying its right but its the reality of the situation. Here 's a bad example- a young attractive girl who dresses like a stripper or prostitute then wonders why men treat her like a sex object. Its not nice or right- but what do you expect.

From reading your post, it seems to me that you do have sense of entitlelment and you probably are pretty spoiled- calling the girls who made a comment about your car " ugly trailer trash" pretty much sums up how you view people- based on looks and wealth. So it sound like people are also viewing you that way. People see a kid driving an expensive car and speeding around like he owns the world (I ddin't hear you deny speeding but ony saying what business is it of other) and they call you spoiled/bratty. You should print out your post and read it in like 20 years- by then you may have exprienced life enought to know that maybe if you didn't act spoiled (I'm sure you throw out that you " got a condo in Florida" at school once in while other kids in your school live in trailers), people might treat you better. Also maybe you acknolwedge you are pretty lucky- saying its an investment your parent are making because you'll pay them back sounds like you are saying you deserved the car - and my friend no 17 year old deserves a BMW unless they work to pay for it.

Act and treat people of all walks of live decently and don't throw your wealth in peope faces and you'll be treated decently by most. BTW, I'm am a 38 FOG (f**KNG old guy) who used to drive a car to high school that was nicer than most the teachers had and I also drove like an idiot. Never had an issue with people treating me decently though because I was decent to everyone (jocks, druggies,smokers, preps, intelllects etc) no matter how rich, poor or what they looked like. Today I drive a BMW (not nicer than yours though) and flaunt some expensive items ( a nice watch, put in a pool, some decent clothes, nice jewlery for the wife) but no one questions me or most other adults becuase people realize we probably had to work pretty hard to earn the money to afford those items. They see you in a new BMW and think no way has he done anything to afford that car. Fair- no. Reality-yes

Here' s good example of someone who knows how life can work.My father-in-law has worked a blue collar job for about the last 15 years in the trucking industry. He was a much higher salaried worker (white collar) at one time but ran into some issues with his father's business partner when his old man died. About the same time he left his white collar job, he made some investments in building hotelswith lots ofborrowed money. this was pretty risky and they were not profitable for many years. He ended up working blue collar trucking job in the same industrywhere he used to be a manager. He kows what is is like to be an average joe, About 5 years ago, his investment began to bear fruit and he is now a multi-millionaire. He bought himself a Porsche and a boat. Although he has had that Porsche for about 5 years, he did not once drive it work or talk about other than his closest friends. Why? He didn't want to rub his good fortune in the face of others and didn't want to be treated differently by co-workers. Funny thing is he is worth more than the guy who owns the company he works for.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

If your parents can afford to get you a BMW, that's great. If you are grounded enough to appreciate what that means, and you work hard to make something of yourself in life, then that's even better!

Enjoy the car, drive safe, and get good grades


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

michael chase said:


> ... buying me a new car is an "investment" cause in 10 or 15 years I plan on being the one who upgrades their oceanfront _condo _in Florida to an oceanfront _mansion _so they won't have to worry about paying that mortage anymore


Meanwhile, there are working families barely scraping by in a trailer park in Allentown, USA...


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

BmW745On19's said:


> Now I'm not saying you have to like every single one of them just don't be a dick to them.


 :rofl:


----------



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

michael chase said:


> I seriously don't act arrogant though. this past year was my first year at this school and I came in in the middle of the year anyway, so I figured I wouldn't make a big deal out of high school anymore. so, I really don't even _talk _to that many people in my school, just a couple of my closer friends. no one has a reason not to like me, trust me...


Re: your picture in your sig, you need to put on some weight, then people won't hassel you anymore. Try some of these on a daily basis for a few months.


----------



## ger3sf (Feb 3, 2004)

michael chase said:


> haha @ the guy who says I'm not 17 :thumbup: I'm gonna take that as a compliment ok?
> 
> to answer the main question everyone's asking: yes I do go to a private school, but I live in a really small town and there is a big big divide between the social classes. basically, there are the businessowners and the professionals like doctors and lawyers, and then there are the people who work for them... I don't know how else to describe it. the thing is, the only private school in the area is one with a pretty low tuition, it's about $10,000 a year but they offer financial assistance to families who can't afford it. so there really are a lot of "underprivileged" families and yeah I'll also admit I use the term "trailer trash" a lot but trust me I would only use that if they were the type of kids who are both poor AND assholes/scumbags.
> 
> this post is kind of going off-topic but oh well, pretty interesting anyway :thumbup:


It's refreshing to see a post from a young adult who uses correct grammar and coherent sentences. Lacoste shirts ... are they coming back? 

I, too, went to a small private school (<80 in my senior class) and many kids had parents who bought them cars...some nice, but mostly ordinary cars. But it was for practical reasons, as the school was centrally located, and most students commuted in from the 'burbs. One student (before he got his license) would be dropped off/picked up by his dad in a Rolls. When he finally got his license, he drove a new XKE conv in his jr/sr years.

Then, there were some kids who were on scholarship or commuted on public transport. Since it was a small school in laid-back Seattle, there weren't any animosity (OK...maybe a little jealousy) about who had the nice car, clothes, whatever.

Bottom line ... enjoy your car, keep those grades up, don't worry about what others think, obey the road rules, be considerate, etc.


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

michael chase said:


> start talking about what people think when they see teenagers driving BMWs as the title indicates


OK I'll play.

First reaction: "spoiled."

If kid looks nerdy, my 2nd reaction is: "good kid with good grades from good home."

If kid looks like a dressed up show-off: "typical SoCal kid. zzzzz."

It's human nature to categorize and stereotype based on our own past experiences. Those are mine.  Based on your pic, I'd probably cut you a break and put you in the nerdy category. That's good. Now if you had a cap on backwards, that would be a problem.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hans Delbruck said:


> OK I'll play.
> 
> First reaction: "spoiled."
> 
> ...


We just need to realize a kid with a new bimmer is really borrowing a car from the folks. The kid does not own the car in the typical sense. They can't, they have no income. Parents are not dumb enough to buy a car for a kid and have it titled in the kid's name. They will want the lower insurance rates. It is a huge risk giving a teenager a bimmer.


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Here's my take on seeing someone that looks very young (High school or college age) in an expensive/flashy vehicle. My first reaction is, "there's spoiled rotten rich kid". 

However, that is just my first reaction, and I realize that it is a horrible stereo typical response. I try not to base my opinion of that person soley on what they drive, but more input about them is often not available. If I must form an opinion of that person, for whatever reason, I use the limited information available. Things like how they drive, are they curtious, are they concerned with presenting themself in a respectable manner, what kind of language or jestures do they use... Granted, this impression may not be very accurate or complete, but my impression of someone is usually formed within the 5 minutes of meeting them. I have been wrong before, and have had to change my opinion of several folks over the course of my experience with them, but 9 times out of 10 that first impression is pretty darned accurate.

They way you present yourself to the world can have a huge impact on how others treat you. Always remember, what comes around goes around. You may not get what you have comming to you right away, but eventually things will catch up to you.


----------



## england1987 (Jan 13, 2006)

I am 19 and I've driven a few nice cars (my parents have had a SL500, SL600, S500, Bentley GT, range rover). So far, I cant say that there is any jealousy. Everyone is happy to see such a car, especially the Gt, its amazing how few people actually know what it is. I just got my E86 Z4 M Coupe. I get comments like, "nice car", "thats pretty" and "Nice colour"(interlagos blue), No one has ever said,"spoiled brat".


----------



## joyriide1113 (May 4, 2006)

You think you got it coming. Every young person with a nice car gets it...

Read my thread here

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=17569

I came from a 2004 Mini Cooper @ 16

to a 2006 330i @ 18

and now to a 2006 X5 4.8is @ 19

ENJOY IT BROTHA...

In school I would park at a friends house who lived next tot he school... Find your niche where you can park and get some tints...


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

england1987 said:



> I am 19 and I've driven a few nice cars (my parents have had a SL500, SL600, S500, Bentley GT, range rover). So far, I cant say that there is any jealousy. Everyone is happy to see such a car, especially the Gt, its amazing how few people actually know what it is. I just got my E86 Z4 M Coupe. I get comments like, "nice car", "thats pretty" and "Nice colour"(interlagos blue), No one has ever said,"spoiled brat".


Right. And I get these compliments too, when I was in highschool and after. Which only leads me to believe the OP however nice he acts, doesn't actually respect the people he calls "trailer trash".


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

joyriide1113 said:


> You think you got it coming. Every young person with a nice car gets it...
> 
> Read my thread here
> 
> ...


Was your X5 wrecked? The badge looks very crooked. :dunno:


----------



## joyriide1113 (May 4, 2006)

No. It was brand new in the dealer showroom. No test drives. The pics were taken while the car was on a slope.

I see what you mean though. The whole backside looks bowed in a way. Pictures just came out that way.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

ff said:


> michael chase, you're not 17. 17 Year olds don't use proper punctuation, spelling, and a calm tone. They use slangy-lazy-shorthand, no punctuation, and type discussion content as if they were trying to change the world.
> 
> It's quite obvious that you're posing as a 17 year old in order to lure a heated discussion.


My oh my! Brave assertion. :rofl:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

HGilmore said:


> Successful people always face jealousy, attacks and other issues from people that can't get to the next level, in theirs.


HGilmore, that rings a bell to the heat that was going on in the last few days in the E63/E64 "Why Do People Hate The Six". :rofl:


----------



## jpsquared (Mar 27, 2005)

I don't care how rich I ever become. There's no way that I'm buying my son a new luxury/sportscar while he's still in high school. As a parent, it's my job to instill in my son some humility, appreciation of how comfortable his life is, and a sense that only hard work guarantees the prize. Maybe I'm the last old-fashioned person on earth, but buying my kid a car that the vast majority of the population couldn't afford as their sole family ride simply serves no purpose.

My first cars were beaters that cost no more than $1000 apiece. You pay more for a decent bicycle today. My dad could have very easily afforded to buy me a newer "economy" model, but wanted me to figure things out. He always offered to help when I couldn't afford repairs or parts, but I learned about budgeting my money, respecting my rides - not abusing them, and as an added bonus, basic automobile maintenance. And you know what? I babied those POS cars like they were Ferraris, just because they were MINE.

You can be the nicest person in the world, but so what? People do get jealous. People are irrational. It doesn't justify vandalizing your car, but in the end most people don't like seeing a young person with better stuff than they have. Suck it up and try to learn something from it.


----------



## Gh0sT (May 20, 2006)

jpsquared said:


> I don't care how rich I ever become. There's no way that I'm buying my son a new luxury/sportscar while he's still in high school. As a parent, it's my job to instill in my son some humility, appreciation of how comfortable his life is, and a sense that only hard work guarantees the prize. Maybe I'm the last old-fashioned person on earth, but buying my kid a car that the vast majority of the population couldn't afford as their sole family ride simply serves no purpose.
> 
> My first cars were beaters that cost no more than $1000 apiece. You pay more for a decent bicycle today. My dad could have very easily afforded to buy me a newer "economy" model, but wanted me to figure things out. He always offered to help when I couldn't afford repairs or parts, but I learned about budgeting my money, respecting my rides - not abusing them, and as an added bonus, basic automobile maintenance. And you know what? I babied those POS cars like they were Ferraris, just because they were MINE.
> 
> You can be the nicest person in the world, but so what? People do get jealous. People are irrational. It doesn't justify vandalizing your car, but in the end most people don't like seeing a young person with better stuff than they have. Suck it up and try to learn something from it.


You sound like my dad. Any family in the military by any chance? :dunno:


----------



## Henry47 (Mar 5, 2003)

this is nothing towards you, but in my experience, if you act cocky and show off your car, you're going to get a lot of trouble in return. If you really don't want the trouble, don't let people know that you drive that particular car. 

I drove a "nice" car when I was in high school also, and I hardly ever let anyone know that it was my car. I parked 3 blocks away and had tint so no one would recognize me. It's one thing to have a nice car and appreciate it, it's another thing to show it off, have a bunch of haters mess it up and come to a message board to confirm that life is unfair and everybody is out to get you. Also, I never believed I was any "better" than anyone. I knew i was fortunate, but never let anyone know.


----------



## Henry47 (Mar 5, 2003)

jpsquared said:


> I don't care how rich I ever become. There's no way that I'm buying my son a new luxury/sportscar while he's still in high school. As a parent, it's my job to instill in my son some humility, appreciation of how comfortable his life is, and a sense that only hard work guarantees the prize. Maybe I'm the last old-fashioned person on earth, but buying my kid a car that the vast majority of the population couldn't afford as their sole family ride simply serves no purpose.
> 
> My first cars were beaters that cost no more than $1000 apiece. You pay more for a decent bicycle today. My dad could have very easily afforded to buy me a newer "economy" model, but wanted me to figure things out. He always offered to help when I couldn't afford repairs or parts, but I learned about budgeting my money, respecting my rides - not abusing them, and as an added bonus, basic automobile maintenance. And you know what? I babied those POS cars like they were Ferraris, just because they were MINE.


your post implies that people who were given cars do not appreciate what they have. I would like to say that my first car was "given" to me also and I also treated it like a Ferrari, I did my own maintenance, learned to budget my money, etc. Just because some children do not appreciate what they have doesn't mean that they all don't


----------



## Bioking (Oct 24, 2005)

I am going to suggest a different path. Find out what Warren Buffett did for his kids and grandchildren and compare that to your situation. How is it the same and how is it different from yours. Once you know the answer, give it some thought.

Now lets consider, perhaps, the many readers of this forum that worked really really hard to be able to afford to buy their first BMW with their own money. Do you suppose that their feelings about what their car means to them is the same as yours is for you? I will give you the answer, which is no. Your challenge is for you to find why the answer is no and to deeply understand the reasons why. I am not going to tell, it is something you will have to do on your own.

Oh by the way, I would not be so fast to write off those "trailer park girls" so fast, at the end of the day they just might be better human beings than you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gh0sT said:


> Back to your Principal. If I am not mestaken school is liable for your car in their parking lot. It is and or SHOULD be the responsibility of the school to protect your car. I am pretty sure you have a strong case of the school protecting your car, give me a few days to figure out the works of this. This situation is stronger in a Public school setting than in a Private school setting. PM me if your in Private, because it is a WHOLE different ballgame.


You are mistaken. No bailment is created. Consider the instance of paid coat-check counter versus a free coat-hook by the front door, and the respective obligations of the bailee.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm 23, and have a 99 328i. People are always looking at me like I shouldnt be driving a nice car.. to be honest, I don't even consider it to be THAT nice, nor do I act like it. I could care less how old someone is or what they drive. I work hard for my car, so I take care of it good. I guess if I were to be annoyed by anything, it would be that people (young adults in particular) that are fortunate enough to get a nice car, dont appreciate it and act like the world owes them something because of the way they were raised. That causes stereotypes, and thats probably where you get the negativety. "Oh hes just a spoiled rich kid, to hell with him." Those are the types of attitudes that cause problems. You seem like you have a good attitude, so good for you. Keep it up, im sure your parents reward you for a reason.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm chiming in a bit late on this topic, but screw anyone who gives you a hard time for your car. Let alone anything else they may be jealous of. My senior year of high school I was known as the guy with the bad ass truck. I didn't see it this way, but everyone said I had the coolest car in the parking lot. But no one gave me **** about it, b/c everyone pretty much knew who I was to begin with and knew I was just the quiet, nice guy who didn't give anybody **** and was friends with everyone. 

Those teachers that say **** to you are even worse than the kids. Guess they never grew up. Kids will do stupid things out of jealousy. You name it I've had it thrown on my truck, from a cookie, to a used condom. People are dicks, but what can you do. **** happens.

Don't worry about them, which you're obviously not. You also seem to have a good head on your shouldlers as well. Kudos to your parents for that. 

I have to ask though, what are you doing in your sig? I can't figure it out.


----------



## Greeney (May 19, 2006)

Mike, your 17? (hope you dont mind me calling you Mike)


----------



## Alistor01 (Jul 16, 2006)

Michael Chase-

I know somewhat of where you are comming from, however my grief came from my parents rather then my piers. I moved out when I was 17 went to college, dropped out to start my own company, bought my first car (2001 explorer) and had my own pent house apartment, my parents were not happy. I decided to go back to school to finish up but realized that I enjoyed making money more then learning about how to make it. Im now 23 and just bought a 2007 530i and will be closing escrow on a 3000 sqft home in Orange county CA, and guess what, parents couldnt be more dissapointed. All this to say screw what other people think, if your a nice and respectable person then you should have a nice car. Also, I didnt necessairly buy the Bimmer to show off or anything, I have always loved cars and I bought it because I simply love BMW's. And im sure people look at me in that car and think "oh his parents must have given it to him" but that is their own jealousy and insecurity. Maby I should get the custom licence plate "itsmine" ???


----------



## michael chase (Jun 29, 2006)

Alistor01 said:


> Michael Chase-
> 
> I know somewhat of where you are comming from, however my grief came from my parents rather then my piers. I moved out when I was 17 went to college, dropped out to start my own company, bought my first car (2001 explorer) and had my own pent house apartment, my parents were not happy. I decided to go back to school to finish up but realized that I enjoyed making money more then learning about how to make it. Im now 23 and just bought a 2007 530i and will be closing escrow on a 3000 sqft home in Orange county CA, and guess what, parents couldnt be more dissapointed. All this to say screw what other people think, if your a nice and respectable person then you should have a nice car. Also, I didnt necessairly buy the Bimmer to show off or anything, I have always loved cars and I bought it because I simply love BMW's. And im sure people look at me in that car and think "oh his parents must have given it to him" but that is their own jealousy and insecurity. Maby I should get the custom licence plate "itsmine" ???


if I were you I would've probably said screw the house, bought a Bentley and stuck with my apartment :rofl:

seriously though, I admire people like you who are successful at a really young age. out of curiousity what service does the company you started provide??


----------



## Alistor01 (Jul 16, 2006)

Perhaps I should have stayed in college I spelled Peers "Piers" lol.

Anyways, the company I started did custom aquarium installation in homes and offices in denver colorado. I had several "famous" clients, but sold the company to my best friend a couple years ago.


----------



## Robsa (Jan 20, 2005)

Alistor01 said:


> Michael Chase-
> 
> I know somewhat of where you are comming from, however my grief came from my parents rather then my piers. I moved out when I was 17 went to college, dropped out to start my own company, bought my first car (2001 explorer) and had my own pent house apartment, my parents were not happy. I decided to go back to school to finish up but realized that I enjoyed making money more then learning about how to make it. Im now 23 and just bought a 2007 530i and will be closing escrow on a 3000 sqft home in Orange county CA, and guess what, parents couldnt be more dissapointed. All this to say screw what other people think, if your a nice and respectable person then you should have a nice car. Also, I didnt necessairly buy the Bimmer to show off or anything, I have always loved cars and I bought it because I simply love BMW's. And im sure people look at me in that car and think "oh his parents must have given it to him" but that is their own jealousy and insecurity. Maby I should get the custom licence plate "itsmine" ???


You are the exact opposite of why people hate the kids in BMW's. You are living your life bought and paid for. YOu did the work and you deserve the reward. Its the kids who are living mommy and daddys life that piss people off. They have done nothing. The didn't pick their parents. For them to drive expensive cars and act like they "deserve" it can make for a very rude awakening when they try to make it on their own. My son is 20 and he has been driving junkers. Now he is very motivated in college to do well.


----------



## Alistor01 (Jul 16, 2006)

Robsa said:


> You are the exact opposite of why people hate the kids in BMW's. You are living your life bought and paid for. YOu did the work and you deserve the reward. Its the kids who are living mommy and daddys life that piss people off. They have done nothing. The didn't pick their parents. For them to drive expensive cars and act like they "deserve" it can make for a very rude awakening when they try to make it on their own. My son is 20 and he has been driving junkers. Now he is very motivated in college to do well.


Thanks for that. People somtimes ask me if it pisses me off to see kids younger then me driveing a nice luxury vehicle that their parents bought them. My response to that is, absolutly not! When their parents finally pull the plug or something happens and they have to support themselves, who is going to be better off, me or them???


----------



## SmoothCruise (Jul 23, 2005)

Alistor01 said:


> Michael Chase-
> 
> I know somewhat of where you are comming from, however my grief came from my parents rather then my piers. I moved out when I was 17 went to college, dropped out to start my own company, bought my first car (2001 explorer) and had my own pent house apartment, my parents were not happy. I decided to go back to school to finish up but realized that I enjoyed making money more then learning about how to make it. Im now 23 and just bought a 2007 530i and will be closing escrow on a 3000 sqft home in Orange county CA, and guess what, parents couldnt be more dissapointed. All this to say screw what other people think, if your a nice and respectable person then you should have a nice car. Also, I didnt necessairly buy the Bimmer to show off or anything, I have always loved cars and I bought it because I simply love BMW's. And im sure people look at me in that car and think "oh his parents must have given it to him" but that is their own jealousy and insecurity. *Maby I should get the custom licence plate "itsmine" ???*


Michael Chase-

Again, that last sentence by Alistor01 is what will get your car keyed. If you think like the last sentence, you're also asking for trouble. I said "think" not act. You can act like you have respect for a stranger, but if you really don't believe it, you'll get into trouble.

I've been driving fancy cars since I was a kid and I have parked them in crappy neighborhoods overnight, and sometimes for a week. I've never gotten my car vandalized. (Of course, getting it stolen is another story. Thieves are motivated by money, and thankfully the cars I've driven were too fancy to be economically viable.)


----------



## england1987 (Jan 13, 2006)

Robsa said:


> You are the exact opposite of why people hate the kids in BMW's. You are living your life bought and paid for. YOu did the work and you deserve the reward. Its the kids who are living mommy and daddys life that piss people off. They have done nothing. The didn't pick their parents. For them to drive expensive cars and act like they "deserve" it can make for a very rude awakening when they try to make it on their own. My son is 20 and he has been driving junkers. Now he is very motivated in college to do well.


So far I haven't had to "work". I work for my parents company. I take photos, edit them, and put them on our website. I do some paperwork, and sort out invoices. I've been to China several times on business trips with my father. I am what you might call "in training" for taking over the family business (if my dad ever retires, yeah right) I've had a great education so far. And I'm in college. Its not been easy, only in the last 5-6 years has our company become a goldmine (since I moved to America). So, trust me, I appreciate everything I have. But have a Z4 M Coupe at 19 has not made me want to succeed in life less. I dont want to rely on my parents for money. I damn well expect to work for my lifestyle. College isn't everything, if you dont have common sense (street smarts), or your an as shole, then you won't succeed. I can guarantee I am probably more motivated for having this stuff. A Z4 M coupe is awesome, but a ferrari is even better. The human demand for more is motivation


----------



## Alistor01 (Jul 16, 2006)

SmoothCruise said:


> Michael Chase-
> 
> Again, that last sentence by Alistor01 is what will get your car keyed. If you think like the last sentence, you're also asking for trouble. I said "think" not act. You can act like you have respect for a stranger, but if you really don't believe it, you'll get into trouble.
> 
> I've been driving fancy cars since I was a kid and I have parked them in crappy neighborhoods overnight, and sometimes for a week. I've never gotten my car vandalized. (Of course, getting it stolen is another story. Thieves are motivated by money, and thankfully the cars I've driven were too fancy to be economically viable.)


I was kidding about the plates btw. Not that I think there is anything wrong with it if you worked to get where you are.


----------



## De_UnKnOwN_1 (Mar 28, 2005)

I just browsed through the first page and since I am 18 but got my car when I was 17, I completely agree with the original poster.

Ps: I use correct grammar on this forum only because it seems people get angry and don’t listen to you when you use slang...


----------



## cc-vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

[old guys opinion]

IMHO, if you can't afford to buy it yourself through hard work, you shouldn't have it.

You're going to be in a world of hurt if your parents money dries up.

[/old guys opinion]


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Lines that make me laugh:



michael chase said:


> I've gone through 3 cars in the 7 or 8 months





> I finally got my very own bimmer last Monday, an '06 325i, for my 17th birthday.





> so I started parking in the teacher's parking lot and of course all the faculty had it in for me, but whatever.


Those are funny as hell.



> however... I'm curious, cause this place is made up mostly of adults, what do you think when you see a young kid, late teens or early early 20s, driving a new, low-model luxury car like a 3-series or a C-class or an A4? i'm talking about a kid who is young to the point that there is no way he could have a stable enough job to pay for the car himself. does it really bother you?


I attended a private high school and kids received Porsche 911s for their 16th birthdays. Kids would clap when the teens inevitably got into a wreck with the 911. Always fun to watch the kids with clunkers purposely pull in front of the hot-doggers.

Personally, my kid will get a car that's used (6 years or older), japanese, compact and manual. Assuming the grades are good, I'll foot the bill for the car. If the grades are below a 3.5 to a 3.0 we'll split the cost. Below a 3.0...no freaking car. Even with a 3.5 to a 4.0 el kiddo must pay for gas, maintenance and half insurance. Below a 3.5, it's all on the kid.

My parents made me buy my own car (I picked the private high school over a car) and I paid for all my maintenance, gas (35 miles each direction to school) and insurance. In the long run this was good for me.

Whether my kids like it or not, this is what they will do too. My money is not their money. What I own is not what they own.


----------



## cc-vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

^ well said blueguy.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

blueguydotcom said:


> Whether my kids like it or not, this is what they will do too. My money is not their money. What I own is not what they own.


:stupid:

To answer the OP's question:

It doesn't bother me as much as it used to. The difference being now that I can afford nice cars I'm less inclined to resent someone who gets one for nothing (from their folks). Petty? You bet, but it's an honest answer.

The feeling of success comes from improving your standard of living through your own efforts (my definition). The higher the standard of living you start out with the lower the chance that you'll be able to improve it and will work hard simply to maintain (Hilton's et al excluded). The point being that although I used to resent kids in BMW's now I sort of feel sorry for them. For many, this is as good as it's going to get and the lessons not learned will hurt them when the family money goes away.

My $0.02.

James.


----------



## mapsbmw (Jan 16, 2006)

If you have problems with what other people drive, or what parents buy their kids, you should really look hard at what is important in your life


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

mapsbmw said:


> If you have problems with what other people drive, or what parents buy their kids, you should really look hard at what is important in your life


Does it bother you that it bothers some people?


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

James said:


> The point being that although I used to resent kids in BMW's now I sort of feel sorry for them. .


Don't waste your efforts by feeling sorry for them. No offense intended. I think that was a very stupid comment you just wrote. Nobody feels sorry for you driving a BMW either, whatever your age. As I wrote earlier on, who cares what age you are. As long as people drive safe on the roads and so not be a hazard to me, I don't care what age they are, what personal attitudes they have (I don't know them), how they got their BMW's (whether self earnt or not). The only things I do care about drivers on public roads are driving courtesy and driving competence. Feeling sorry for some other BMW drivers just because they look young, well :jack:.


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

650iOzBoy said:


> Don't waste your efforts by feeling sorry for them. No offense intended. I think that was a very stupid comment you just wrote.


:rofl: How could you not intend offense with that reply?

Anyway, I don't waste any time thinking about it at all. The OP asked for people's thoughts on kids who drive BMWs and those were mine. It's not like it keeps me up at night.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

James said:


> :rofl: How could you not intend offense with that reply?
> 
> Anyway, I don't waste any time thinking about it at all. The OP asked for people's thoughts on kids who drive BMWs and those were mine. It's not like it keeps me up at night.


I see. (It's a bit difficult sometimes when writing because the reader can read the words in the wrong way. Happens all the time).


----------



## James (Jun 30, 2004)

650iOzBoy said:


> I see. (It's a bit difficult sometimes when writing because the reader can read the words in the wrong way. Happens all the time).


:thumbup: Too true.


----------



## AlarmedBread (Jul 7, 2006)

i am 19, recently purchased my first bmw

so far the response has been pretty positive, most of my friends had never even seen a picture of an e30, they all like it alot, but cant understand why i dont care about not having a radio...

i've gotten a few glib remarks from other people at local autoparts stores, they hear bmw and instantly think i'm some well to do kid.....

i'm not concerned with what others think about me because of what i drive, let them talk, i'd rather be driving


----------



## Kelijosh (Jul 20, 2006)

Where do I begin? This is my first time responding to any thread anywhere, and I'm doing so at the request of my 18 year old since he's advised me that my experience may be helpful here.

I got my first, brand new, BMW 320i in 1980 ( I'm really dating myself; I'm doing it for my child!) when I was 20 - a gift from my mother. Did people bother me about the car? Not at school (UCLA), but outside of school, I got reactions from all sorts of low brow individuals whose only purpose in life was to focus on what material objects others had that they themselves lacked. 
Four years later, I got another brand new BMW as a wedding gift from my mother. She paid the first six monthly payments. I took over the rest and paid off the car as I had worked hard and attained a prime job as an attorney in the entertainment biz.

Next came various Mercedes which brought me even more attention from the superficial, and meager minded. When visiting a preschool for my son, I was paid little attention by anyone until I walked over to my 1986 560 SEC and all of a sudden, I was the "it" person at that gathering. It was of utmost importance to the Head of that preschool that my son become a student, pronto. Coincidence or sign of the Dollar? Needless to say, I passed on that school.

Fast forward to 2004. My son (16 years old) drove my husband's '04 M3 when he needed a car. I never considered that we were spoiling him by allowing him to drive our cars. I felt exceedingly fortunate and grateful that we had the means to acquire such exemplary means of transportation and why not share it with the people we love? As long as our son was responsible, reliable and mature in return, which he was, again why not? Perhaps if that had not been the case, then the keys to the M3 would not have been permitted to fall into his hands. 

In summary, there are always those who focus on what others have in order to avoid focusing on themselves. Perhaps if more time was spent on bettering themselves, They'd be happier and also they would be happy for others instead of envious. It tells me a lot about a person's character, or lack thereof, by their choice and topic of focus.


----------



## cc-vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

Do you believe that people take much better care of, and have a greater appreciation for the things they worked hard for rather than the things handed to them?

I don't doubt for one second the people here don't love their kids and want them to have every advantage for a happy and successful life.
It's just my opinion that giving kids such expensive gifts sets them up for future disappointment when they realize just how expensive it is to maintain a perceived life style.

The old adage of 'Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Teach the man to fish and he eats for a lifetime', seems appropriate here.


----------



## xclone (Sep 22, 2005)

I hate to admit this, but it's not only younger folks that have the jealousy bug. My neighbor, who is 35 and a really good friend of mine, advised me the other day he didn't care to talk about my car with me.

He has fixed up other cars in the past and I used him as a sounding board for some ideas (tint, CAI, tires, rims, etc). When I finally got my CAI installed, I asked if he wanted to take a look at it. His response was "no" and he walked away. Later on, he told me that he was extremely jealous of my car and even though he knows I am happy, he can't share my happiness due to his jealousy. I was pretty shocked to hear this come out and have since pulled away from that friendship. When I was younger I was sometimes jealous of others, but that was when my age had a "teen" on the end. I just can't understand how jealousy can be that strong of an emotion, especially when you get older. To me its always been, if you want it, do what it takes to earn it, don't covet someone elses...

So, on other words Michael, some people will never grow up. Don't let them drag you down with their petty remarks or whatever. As long as YOU can sleep at night with a clear conscience, that is really what counts in the end (IMO at least).


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

Kelijosh said:


> In summary, there are always those who focus on what others have in order to avoid focusing on themselves. Perhaps if more time was spent on bettering themselves, They'd be happier and also they would be happy for others instead of envious. It tells me a lot about a person's character, or lack thereof, by their choice and topic of focus.


Agree 100%. I generally find those that are much older than me that seem to have more insecurity when they see "some kid" driving a 6 series. Younger crowds are actually better (of course there are pricks from all age group). No offence intended.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

650iOzBoy said:


> Agree 100%. I generally find those that are much older than me that seem to have more insecurity when they see "some kid" driving a 6 series. Younger crowds are actually better (of course there are pricks from all age group). No offence intended.


None taken.


----------



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

cc-vortex said:


> Do you believe that people take much better care of, and have a greater appreciation for the things they worked hard for rather than the things handed to them?
> 
> The old adage of 'Give a man a fish and he eats for a day. Teach the man to fish and he eats for a lifetime', seems appropriate here.


Actually, it's "Teach a man to fish and he'll spend his kids' college fund on a bass boat."


----------



## M3BOY86 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have an M3 and drive my moms E55 on occasion. I get the most disgusting stares from some people, middle aged men especially, when they see me driving. (Especially the Mercedes) I really don't understand it.

It doesn't really bother me, but it's really rude.


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

M3BOY86 said:


> I have an M3 and drive my moms E55 on occasion. I get the most disgusting stares from some people, middle aged men especially, when they see me driving. (Especially the Mercedes) I really don't understand it.
> 
> It doesn't really bother me, but it's really rude.


Exactly my point


----------



## cc-vortex (Jul 18, 2006)

ProRail said:


> Actually, it's "Teach a man to fish and he'll spend his kids' college fund on a bass boat."


What's wrong with that?


----------



## 3soon2B5 (Nov 18, 2005)

*Teach a man to fish....*

While I didn't have a BMW in high school, my parents gave me everything I ever needed to eventually buy one on my own. They gave me a taste of the good life (I got a used 1988 Jeep Cherokee Laredo on my 16th Birthday. Plus, I was allowed to drive any car in the house including whatever my dad's latest benz/jag/lexus was), but they also reminded me that I needed to have something to look forward to. To a certain extent, I think people should give their kids the best cars that they can (especially if the kids and parents share a passion for cars).

However, in this day and , there is a lot of pressure to sustain the rich quality of life that some of our baby-boomer parents have afforded us. Therefore, if I had a 3 series when I was 16, I think I would have felt a little dissapointed that at 28, I could still only afford the car I had in high school. So, I guess my point is that if you have a 325i at 16, awesome. However, you might want to make sure you have what it takes (either a trust fund or brains or street smarts) to have a 650 by the time you turn 30.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

M3BOY86 said:


> I have an M3 and drive my moms E55 on occasion. I get the most disgusting stares from some people, middle aged men especially, when they see me driving. (Especially the Mercedes) I really don't understand it.
> 
> It doesn't really bother me, but it's really rude.


Yeah for some reason people always go oh it's a MB and they must be rich. Not as much with a BMW though. I guess that for people that don't know about cars much think that MB and Jag are more money than a bimmer not that it matters though.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

3soon2B5 said:


> Therefore, if I had a 3 series when I was 16, I think I would have felt a little dissapointed that at 28, I could still only afford the car I had in high school. So, I guess my point is that if you have a 325i at 16, awesome. However, you might want to make sure you have what it takes (either a trust fund or brains or street smarts) to have a 650 by the time you turn 30.


This is a pretty wise post.
I personally know several people who have been in this situation and are continually dissatisfied with what they can afford in life.


----------



## joyriiide1113 (Jun 26, 2006)

Like I said in my post above, I drive a 2006 4.8is that my monthly payments now are about 1500. Thats 20% of my monthly income and to be honest, I plan on downgrading to a 3 series when the payments are done. I want to be able to afford a nice home and STILL have cash in my pocket. Of course I'd be able to afford the more expensive car, but that would also mean less trips to eat out, less vacations, less spending... 

It depends a lot on how you view it. Some kids view it as I gotta have it, IM RICH. Some view it as, "Better have fun now, because when I'm older Im probably gonna drive a minivan..."


Words for thought.


----------



## verse101 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Another reply..*

This is my first post, but it's an interesting subject so I wanted to add my $0.02. I'm 28 & on the verge of purchasing my first NEW car, 2006 325i. I didn't grow up with much money, got through college via scholarships/grants/some loans and didn't even get my first car til I was 20, a salvage title Honda Civic. Now that I'm making good money for a 28 year old and have rock solid finances, I can afford a decent car. There are some people already telling me it's too expensive for my age, etc. However, they don't realize I have zero debt, controlled spending, and a disciplined savings plan.

Getting back to your original post.. yes, I do view kids who have nice cars at age 16 to be spoiled. But I also deal with multimillionaires each day in my line of work, so I know that $40k is a drop in the bucket for them. I think what most people don't realize is, how big the disparity is between the average joe that makes $45k/year and "rich people". I mean, there is well-off and then there are the ultrawealthy, who actually looks more like the average joe than you think.

I don't have kids yet, but my philosophy on raising kids is to teach them the value of things. Even if I had $5mill, I'd buy them a used car. I wouldn't buy them a 1989 Ford Taurus or anything, but maybe a 2001 Honda Accord. I'm sure receiving a new BMW as a gift feels great, but when you've gone out and earned that money, it'll feel even better driving a car you bought yourself. I look young for my age, so if anyone gives me dirty looks when I drive my car, I won't care.. they don't know how much I bust my ass at work. You sound like a bright kid, so just take it in stride, be focused and you'll buy your own car in the future.


----------



## Two Sheds (Jul 17, 2006)

What do I think when I see a kid (looks early 20's of teens) driving a BMW? It all depends in the BMW, if it's an old (more than 4 years) and a basic model then not much, if I see them driving a pretty new and/or high end model then I think they are either spoilt or that mummy or daddy have lent them thier car. If you have been given a brand new BMW as a birthday present as a kid then I don't see how you can deny being spoilt! It's not your fault you've been given this car and I wouldn't hold it against you, and I would have loved to have been given a new BMW at 17 so I suppose I'm a bit jealous of you as well because I certainly wanted one as soon as I could drive.

Having said all that I'm not (and wouldn't have done so in my younger days either) going to go and key your car to get back at you. I'm not going to base or throw away a friendship over it either, some of the stories on this thread do make me laugh (guy losing a neighbour as a friend because he bought a BMW).

As for what I would give my kids (none yet, maybe in a couple of years) in terms of a car, if I could afford to do so I would get them at most a used car, a 5 to 10 year old honda/toyota/some other bland car. If I could afford to buy them a new BMW I would hold onto the money for them in the future for something that would help them more (towards a first house, starting a business). Even if I was a multi millionaire I still think I would hold back and push them to earn it for themselves because in the long run I won't always be there and when having a kid, I expect to look after them whilst growing up and through school, but I don't want to take care of them for 50 years!


----------



## logicalscott (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think it has been brought up.....but I can only immagine what mom and dad must be paying in insurance for a teen male with a new luxury car.


----------



## xander569 (Jun 10, 2006)

*insurance*



logicalscott said:


> I don't think it has been brought up.....but I can only immagine what mom and dad must be paying in insurance for a teen male with a new luxury car.


I just got my permit, and our insurance agent stunned my parents when he told them that insurance was going to DOUBLE just by me getting my lisence. My dad's caddy (which I'm not allowed to drive) is under insurance at his company, which leaves me with my Mom's minivan. I go to a private catholic school, and my family does very well. My mom drives a 2004 nissan quest, which is what I will be driving around unless I buy my own car, which I will have to pay for in full. My parents are still kind of old school when it comes to cars and kids, but they're pretty cool aside from that.


----------



## JayK330 (Feb 11, 2006)

xclone said:


> I hate to admit this, but it's not only younger folks that have the jealousy bug. My neighbor, who is 35 and a really good friend of mine, advised me the other day he didn't care to talk about my car with me.
> 
> He has fixed up other cars in the past and I used him as a sounding board for some ideas (tint, CAI, tires, rims, etc). When I finally got my CAI installed, I asked if he wanted to take a look at it. His response was "no" and he walked away. Later on, he told me that he was extremely jealous of my car and even though he knows I am happy, he can't share my happiness due to his jealousy. I was pretty shocked to hear this come out and have since pulled away from that friendship. When I was younger I was sometimes jealous of others, but that was when my age had a "teen" on the end. I just can't understand how jealousy can be that strong of an emotion, especially when you get older. To me its always been, if you want it, do what it takes to earn it, don't covet someone elses...
> 
> So, on other words Michael, some people will never grow up. Don't let them drag you down with their petty remarks or whatever. As long as YOU can sleep at night with a clear conscience, that is really what counts in the end (IMO at least).


Wow. You're neighbor needs to grow up.

I can't stand people who claim kids who have been blessed to be born with better oppurtunites than they were, don't have any respect for cars, money, you name it. It has absolutely not one damn thing to do with having to prove your appreciation of things based on hard work. It's either instilled in kids as they grow, or they become jealous a-holes who think everybody owes them something. My dad has always told me he wanted to give me a little bit better life than he had. Even though his life wasn't bad, he wanted to give me things he wishes he could have had growing up. He specifically bought the truck I drive today before my senior year of high school so I could have, as he put it, "a cool ride to drive to school in". That made him happy.

Now it's seven years later, the truck is for sale. I have so many memories in that truck it's gonna be very tough to part with. It doesn't matter whether you're first true car you loved was nice or a beater. When you have an appreciation of the finer things in life, you're gonna remember the good times and places you went and people you were with in that car. It may be one car, it may be a lot of cars. If someone has a jealousy of what others have and they don't have, they have a lot more on their shoulders than just jealousy.


----------

